# sphagnum moss



## Snapper (Oct 29, 2010)

Hello there
I put some sphagnum moss in my torts enclosure today, and he seems to think it is a buffet. He won't stop chowing down! Does anybody else's torts do this, and is it ok?

Thanks


----------



## Snapper (Oct 30, 2010)

Hmmm, I guess no one has this issue


----------



## Badgemash (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry, not sure how to answer that, ours just sleep in it, I haven't heard of them eating it before.

-Devon


----------



## Kenny (Oct 30, 2010)

I used S-moss when my Red foot was younger. He took a couple sample bites, but quickly lost interest.
He fit in my palm then , and he's 10" now, so I'd assume its fine.


----------



## Candy (Oct 30, 2010)

Sorry I have three of them and none of them has done this. I should think that your little one wouldn't like it and will stop hopefully as I can't see it being good for him.


----------



## Balboa (Oct 30, 2010)

wow, yah, I've seen them take a nibble now and again, but to really EAT it, never lol

I noticed the last batch I got wasn't very pure though. Had alot of straw in it, maybe eating straw, twigs and leaves etc. dunno


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Oct 30, 2010)

Mine never seems to be very pure, lots of straw and twigs and stuff. I use the same brand (mosser Lee) as a lot of folks on here, but for some reason it always has lots of extra stuff in it. My torts haven't ever really given much thought to eating it.


----------



## teq1 (Oct 31, 2010)

My torts eat it!! Lol

When I check on them throughout the day, I sometimes find them nibbling on the sphagnum moss, even though they might have greens available . They just love it. I haven't seen any problems with them eating it though. It usually just comes right out. Whenever I catch them eating it I take the piece of moss away. Who knows how much they really eat when I'm not watching 

Lately I've been using the moss you can find at home depot. It's like $4. I'm using that one as a temporary measure because my torts had parasites so I'm using this stuff in the meantime. (A big box of sphagnum moss from carolinapetsupply is waiting to be used after my torts get well ) That home depot moss has alot of twigs, etc that I usually just take out. But yeah, shouldn't be a problem


----------



## Snapper (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks guys, I'm not so worried now. Besides, he hasn't dropped dead, so I guess it can't be too bad!


----------

